# installer VNC avec unix(mac os x)



## josefb (7 Juillet 2008)

bonjour à tous 

mon ancien iBook a rendu l'âme, son écran ne marche plus 
mais tout le reste est intact, j'arrive à m y connecter avec ssh 

je voulais savoir si il est possible d'installer une version de VNC avec ssh pour pouvoir prendre le contrôle graphique de mon iBook 

je crois que c'est claire 


Merci pr vos réponses


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Hier j'ai eu besoin de prendre le contrôle de PC à PC et j'ai utilisé LogMeIn... Franchement ça marchait nickel!
J'ai trouvé une version pour Mac: https://secure.logmein.com/products/free/mac/
Donc alors la personne à aider (pas celle qui aide à priori) se créer un compte et installe le logiciel. Ensuite elle le lance depuis les applications (Menu démarrer> tous les programmes  pour Windows). Dans la fenêtre qui se lance, il y a un truc pour inviter quelqu'un à prendre le controle de son ordinateur. Tu cliques, suit les 3 étapes demandées. Ca va envoyer un mail à la personne qui doit t'aider, et dans le mail y a un lien pour prendre le controle. Tu verras alors une confirmation pour que la personne prenne le controle et en théorie le tour est joué!
J'ai fait ça hier pour dépanner ma cousine et c'était vraiment pas mal. Il paraitrait que ça marche mieux que VNC... 
Je sais pas si je t'es été très utile mais si j'ai pu t'avancer un peu c'est déjà ça...
Enfin je sais pas si dans ton cas ça peut t'aider...
Et sortir le signal sur un écran externe ça peut pas le faire?
J'espère que je m'enfonce pas! lol.


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2008)

josefb a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> mon ancien iBook a rendu l'âme, son écran ne marche plus
> mais tout le reste est intact, j'arrive à m y connecter avec ssh
> ...




change la dalle, cherche sur ebay un pc pourri qui a la meme dalle, et si tu n sais pas il doit bien y avoir un macgeien dans ton quartier qui sait, tu peux t'en sortir pour moin de 90 euros, si c'est la carte, c'est plus chaud car etant integree, faut ouvrir pour auditer


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Juillet 2008)

```
$ port search vnc
```


----------

